# The race is on (Jewel and Star kidded )



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Who will it be?

Jewel day 149 She is grinding her teeth and is hunched ligaments are gone


















Star day 148 She is calling alot has discharge and ligaments are gone


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

I bet that they have you going between stall because they are going to go together. :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

I really don't know!!!! But if I _had _to say one I would say Jewel.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

Yep, babies soon!!!! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

My vote is on Jewel too, she jsut looks ready to be done with pregnancy


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

Ok.... we have already seen that I am not very good on guessing the "who goes first" thing.... BUT I am going to say Jewel :greengrin: Teresa, if they have them tomorrow you will HAVE to call and tell me! The suspense is KILLING me! I have been trying to think of names all day :GAAH: :wahoo: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

I'll go with Jewel first and Star not far behind!! :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on*

Jewel is kidding and has had a :boy: so far.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Yay! :stars: I hope she has a :girl: or two for you in there!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Congrats on the boy! Also hoping she gives you a girl! Can't wait to see the pictures! :greengrin: Good luck!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

:wahoo: way to go Jewel!! I got it right for once! LOL How is she doing Teresa?? Anymore kids?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Jewel now has a :boy: :girl: and both are blue eyed. Here are some pics and I am gonna go back and check on them.

Here is her and the boy









Here she is with both and the girl is on the left


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

AAAWWW....... How cute! Good job Jewel!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Congratulations!!!! :boy: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Thanks Brandi and Ashley. They are nursing and doing well.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel is kidding)*

Oh, what beautiful kids! Good show Jewel!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

:leap: :birthday: CONGRATULATIONS THERESA AND JEWEL!! Those kids are really gonna be flashy with those colors!! Can't wait to see them all fluffy and dry, amazing how they didn't favor their mom at all!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Star is closer, she is hunching up so I think she is having contractions now for sure. She is having discharge and hanging out in the barn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Yeppers!! She'll go in the next hour or so and with kids that don't look like her either! :ROFL: :girl: :boy:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

That's great!!! You will have kids coming out your ears before long! Star and Lava are the only two left to kid aren't they?

Once again... Hyde was REALLY throwing out the color!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Congrats! :girl: :boy:

Where did all that white come from? lol


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Yep Star then Lava and I am done at least till August.

All the white is coming from their sire.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Congrats on the :girl: :boy: !!

Hoping for another happy healthy birth for the other!

Allison


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

I knew it!  They are beautiful!!!! Star will go very soon!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Cutes babies!! Congrats!!

I hope Star goes soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

What's going on with Star? Babies yet?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Star was doing some light pushing and a doe came over and made her get up so I put her in a kidding stall so she could relax and I am listening to the monitor while I try to eat dinner.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Babies soon! Yeah :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

congrats Teresa! :leap: So happy you got a girl.

Now Star give twin girls ok!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The race is on (Jewel kidded and star is close)*

Star kidded with ease with two blue eyed boys, pics in another thread


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What is it with those Blue daughters all having bucklings??? Going to see the piccies....


----------

